# HippyTreeHuggerTrack



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well guys, The Mullet Raceway (R.I.P)is long gone now as I begin
to get settled into the new cave. (WOOT! I found my camera!)

The new cave measures 12'x24', leaving plenty of room to work 
with the 5'x16' table set up. It is heated, clean and dry with plenty
of electrical outlets on hand. Gods, how I love this place!

Here is the new 4 lane layout after weeks of sketching on paper and then
transferring it to two @ 4'x8' sheets of cardboard, cut out
and mocked up. This was only 8 hours of layout and revisions.
Unless I can find MDF wider than 48", the layout is pretty much set.:thumbsup:
(insert bad cardboard track jokes here)

The plan is to get the 5/8 MDF routed, cut and mounted to the
big table. When I am satisfied with the elevations, I will work through
the scenery, one end to the other before I ever lay a single rail.
That alone should be incentive enough to get through this project
in weeks instead of months.:thumbsup:

This will be my second go-round with routing a track and I am looking
forward to employing all of the tricks and tips that I learned along the
way when I built Mullet Raceway (R.I.P)
I will post here, as I go with materials and tools used, costs 
incurred (both financially and emotionally  ) for those who are interested.

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks like a COOL layout. I like the way the track splits in a couple spots. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks good keep it coming. I wanna see more


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*yippee hippy !!*

man you gotta be happy with yer new cave/ trak. from the looks at your first draft yer in good shape. joe there a 5 foot mdf available( ya just gotta ask) and if yer gonna make some banking half inch mdf will flex good. hey man what type of rail are you gonna use?all the best of luck to ya and i,ll be peeking in to see what you got going on.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great start on Mullet Mk. II :thumbsup: but yer making me miss my cave now!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good, Joe. Anxious to see more!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Lemme get it over with early on...*

.... tee-hee.... cardboard. ( you knew it was come'n joe ) 

Looks like a great track in the works. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the individual lane splits -- very cool! I am looking forward to seeing the remainder of the build!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're going all out on this one!!! Looks slick Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Men!

I think it will be a couple of weeks before I can actually buy the MDF
and extruded foam insulation to begin actual work. Besides, i still need to dig out my
router from that disaster of a garage. Oh! also need to chase down some 1/16"
double fluted carbide router bits. Mean while, I have the rest of the cave to organize
and a Christmas car to build and ship off to Ed. Hmmm....what to build.....:devil:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*leg work*

joe zzzz 
as you know the easy part of building a trak is the actual routing. the hardest thing for me is getting all the fixins in place and on hand so there is no stopping when you hit the switch on the router. did you locate some of the 5 foot wide sheets? and what type or rails are you gonna use? i,m sure you know whats gonna work best but, let me just add a suggestion....howz bout braid!! thats right i said braid. give it a thought. for my next trak(this spring) thats how i,m gonna roll.i,m looking foward to your new trak and enjoy seeing what you have going on . as my old man used to say "if it was easy everybody would be doin it" best of luck to ya!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOOHOO cardboard track!!!!! Where are my paper bodied cars??


Digging the layout a lot. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, guys. 18.00 for the 1/16" double fluted carbide router bits.
I know I still have one around here some place...but I will be dinged
if I can remember what box I put it in. 

If I just buy one (send away for it) I know I will break it.
If I buy 2, I will not break any and then find my missing bit. *sigh*
These days, 36.00 is nothing to sneeze at. I did* some how
manage to find one of the crapola bits from my 40.00 elcheapo
error from the first go-round. I am not even tempted to try it out.
The best result I got from them was a 1" burned groove.

Amana brand is the way to go. The new part number is *MM400
for the (D)1/16" width. It has a (d)1/4 shank and (B) 7/32cut depth.
Total length (L) is 1.75"
Carbide and double fluted. I won't bother with anything else.
*
*








Weird. I have no idea why the type just went to BOLD.

I will look some more for my missing Amana bit before I spring
for 2 more. It might just be with the router out in the garage.
Wish me luck!:thumbsup:


*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Luck....


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

something is starting to shake the bushes at joezzzzz cave!
hoping to see some pics soon.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WOOHOO!

Errant router AND 1 Amana router bit have been located!
Now I only need to buy ONE. 

Oh, and my camera decided to stop working. 
The retractable lense is stuck half way out.
Fresh batteries (multi-trys) does not help.
Camera half* fires up, lense jogs in and out
about a quarter inch a couple of times then shuts down.

I have never dropped it. It worked fine for a few months
then this problem started. It is intermittent. It will work fine for days
then start the trouble. I let it sit a few days and sometimes 
it will work again, sometimes not. How very annoying.
I really liked this camera too, dang it, even if it is Pink.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey, what?

I got a Sony I can lend ya. PM me mailing address.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh! Thanks, Al.:thumbsup:
What a very generous offer but I will pass.
My TM has a beautiful Nikon digital that she
is always willing to share with me when mine gets wonky.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Seasons greetings, guys!

I am headed to my shop tomorrow, router in hand!
The 2 sheets of 1/2" MDF are already waiting for me on the bench.
(Thank you again, friends!)
My young son Aiden (12) is coming with me. We are headed out
at 5:30 am. If all goes well as planned, I will have my new routed 
track home by dinner time! Woot! Wish us luck!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> . . . Oh, and my camera decided to stop working.
> The retractable lense is stuck half way out.
> Fresh batteries (multi-trys) does not help.
> Camera half* fires up, lense jogs in and out
> ...


Is it a Nikon Coolpix? My TM's Nikon was starting that crap and my solution involved whacking the camera once real good on the table. Hasn't acted up since, works fine, and now I use it and she has a different one. I used an oven mitt to cushion the blow a little. :tongue:


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't done any looking into this really but I would think that if you could get a cheaper bit that was just steel and not carbide you might be better off. When I worked in machine shops it seems like carbide bits where hard and good for cutting through hard material but also fairly brittle and may be more susceptible to easy breakage when hand routing because your movements may not be as steady and controlled as say A CNC machine and MDF isn't such a hard material that would warrant it? BUT I've NEVER routed a slot car track so I really don't know :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update1!*

Ben, The MDF is really dense stuff. more so than particle board, think of MDF as powdered 
wood, mixed with glue and compressed.
I have been through the cheap router bit deal. They do not work.
I managed to cut a .25 inch slot, one inch long and it BURNED its way through after breaking 2 bits.

Carbide, double flute is the way to go.
My first track cut like butter. I fired up the router on
a test today and it still cut like new. 

OK...UPDATE!

The first track, Mullet Raceway(RIP), which I layed out and cut slots using compass 
jigs and a rip fence, was cut out with a jigsaw as the last step.

As a modified paperclip, it was mathematically perfect but felt so sterile
that I became quite bored with it rather quickly. 
The 48 inch Diam. curves at the
ends would have been perfect for light-benders and drywall cutters, but
they are just not my thing. The AFX snappys and Tjets that I run, went 
through those curves with nary a swish. *yawn*

This track, on the other hand, is being built a bit backward.

I wanted a more earthy/natural feel to the layout, so along with really mixing up the
curve radii (smallest is 8 inch radius, biggest is 18" radius)
and employing different splits and angles for interest, conventional
compass/router work would have been more time consuming than
I felt it worth. (especially on the diminishing radius curves.)





































Today, I had the new layout all drawn out on the big bench in just 3 hours and in 2 more
hours, I had cut off everything that did not look like a 4'x16' layout! The track is 6-3/4 inches
wide, allowing for 1-1/2 inch even tyco lane spacing and 3/4 inch turn borders on the curves
for plenty of slide room. I have made several new router base plates that will tackle the slot
spacing with ease while using the edge of the track as my guide. The goal for the guide slots
here is smooth transitions all around.
I will get the routing done in the next day or so. WOOT!
.




















Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is looking good. Can't wait to see this finished and cars whoooshing around there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gnarly!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

That is gonna be a blast.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok. Now Im really going to have to visit Minnesota again in 2013!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update 2!*

Thank you, Guys!

I already checked with the TM.
She says Any of you gents are welcome
to come for a visit and play toy cars. We have cheap hotels near by
if you dont like the couch in the rumpus room.:thumbsup:
She's a hella-cook but
I cook a killer breakfast! 

Ok, Update!








The track is all routed and home.
I am guessing that I spend double the amount of time I should have
had I gone ahead and used compass jigs on the initial layout.









As is sits, my track is now backward (mirrored) because I was so 
disgusted with all the errors (4 times, my pin jig tossed a pin and the
router wandered) on the right side (now left) that I flipped
the derned thing over (yah 1/2inch!) and started again. I had already 
cut the 4 guide grooves and decided that it would be faster and cleaner
to flip and hope for the best. I still ended up with a couple of 
errors all said and done but nothing a bit of filler wont fix.








Also, since the turn border needed to flip-flop between lanes 
1 and 4, to expedite the job, I cut the slots from both edges, 2
per side. I gave up the 3/4 built in turn border to do this but gained 
some in lane spacing. The turn borders will simply be built with the scenics.




















The next task is to shorten the table by about 6 inches. The table top stands at 41 inches
just now and it will certainly be easier to landscape
if I lower it. I will be able to pick up some foam board this week
and get to carving! woot!

Thanks for the read, guys, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Lots of Pictures, Thanks JoeZ.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Even backwards it looks cool! Glad the dirty part is done, and you got it where it belongs... at home! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Bring on the foam board and get sculpting!!! :woohoo:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

got a name for this wiggly-squigly yet?
this will be a nice challenge because of the differences between each lane. I'm packin my bags and shipping my cars ahead of time!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pick me up on the way Al. Awesome work JoeZ. keep it up, nice picture updates too.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WOW joeZ...*

... you sure made pretty quick work of these first steps. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

... and definitely *not* cardboard !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wut nudder sed!

Zoiks!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your support means allot, friends. Thanks, hey!
Creating these updates is as much fun as the actual
building, be it lil cars or a track. Its fun to share!



alpink said:


> got a name for this wiggly-squigly yet?
> this will be a nice challenge because of the differences between each lane. I'm packin my bags and shipping my cars ahead of time!


So far, Only a "working" name, Al.
HippyTreeHuggerTrack.
I guess we will see what the scenics remind me of.
A name just might present itself.










You are more than welcome to ship your cars ahead of time, too!
Even that cardboard box marked superII,:thumbsup: 
but please, leave the polymag cars safe at home, yeah? I only want to
plant my trees once.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some scenic advice to ponder over. Others will have different methods of doing scenery, and are just a good as mine. I found this to be the fastest and easiest method, and will keep most of the mess in one easy to clean area.

Before doing anything permanent as far as elevations are concerned, make paper templates of all of the open areas. A simple taped together section of news paper will work fine. Lay out the paper under the track sections and trace each section onto the paper. Cut them out slightly over sized, and transfer them to the foam board. You can stack the higher sections, gluing them with contact (rubber) cement after the fact. Do all the cutting and sculpting in the garage, and then test fit each piece, marking what needs to be trimmed off. Work one or two sections at a time depending on size.

Once you have your sections shaped and ready to fit in place, paint them and ground cover them in the garage. Sprinkle the ground cover right on the wet paint. Once the paint dries, you can spray the ground cover with watered down white glue. Sprinkle more cover on as needed and let dry. This way the mess is easier to clean up. You can give the inserts one more test fit once it's fully dry, but don't place the finished foam in until the track is painted. 

Sculpting pink or blue foam is really easy and quick. Mark the track level on the side of the foam so you can sand it flush or just above track level. You can sand in driveways to match the track level. One of the advantages of using foam board is it's level if it's untouched. Careful planning of where your buildings are going to sit will allow you to leave that section untouched so the building isn't leaning off kilter. Make paper templates of the building bases so they can sit on bare foam. The templates can be glue sticked right on the foam before painting and the cover is applied. 

The same side marking technique will let you sand in the borders you lost by routing off the outside edge. Plan your work!! If you've made new borders in your foam, paint them the track color first. Let that dry completely and then paint for your ground cover. When spraying the glue mix, cover the border section with cardboard so the grass won't stick to it. Trees are the last thing to apply, and are easy! Cut off the cheezy plastic base, poke a hole in the foam with an awl, and shove the tree base in. Any exposed rock face can be re-cut after the ground foam is applied and dried. Those can be painted greys or browns to match your local terrain.

The glue mixed with the ground cover makes a padded sort of hard shell. the outer layer of foam will help prevent scratches to your cars, and the hard under shell will help protect the foam from pin scratches. If there are sections where cars have a tendency to fly off the track, a nice row of trees will help keep your wipe outs on the table and off the floor. Remember, you can mix different colors of ground cover, and wooded areas can be treated to brown cover to resemble fallen leaves.

I wish I was closer to help with this part. I had a blast planning out the last sections of Stump City before it had to get torn down. Sculpting the foam was the quickest, easiest and cleanest scenery method I attempted on my old table, and netted me the most realistic results too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeZ, I am really liking that course man. shows some real innovation, inventiveness and balls! the scenics will easily fall into place. Grassy Knoll!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Killer track!!!*

Looking good bud!!! I'm liking the split tracks, that's cool!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good looking work there bub. :dude: Very impressive.

You think you could make a Doval?? I been trying to get 1 made for 3 years, to no avail. I tried Todd and a few others.

4 by 16 Doval with a tiny bit of banking on each end. Thats what i'm talking about.

When is the 1st race? :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Joez. Really nice work!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Live to Race, Race to Live*

Joez,

Dude you are making one Knarly, Bad Ass slotcar layout!!

Love it....Wooooooooooooooooah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...:woohoo:...zilla


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WOW !!! That is impressive! I'm in awe.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe, 

Search the myriad of Model Railroading scenic-ing and Architectural modeling techniques . 

Start now...better have extra grog!  

Before you ever start spewing white glue. Look for and consider fundamental things like: viewing angles, lighting, perspective, juggling scales to force perspective, vanishing points, proper build up and layering, staying in tone, and learning to recognize useable natural materials (free) Nature frequently repeats herself in many ways.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

You have my vote for track of the year and it is only the 2nd. Love it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am amazed at how smooth all the lines look, and the complexity of the layout, excellent amount of straight/swigglies. Can't wait to see more.

Great work Joe.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey guys!

My new CAMERA is here, my new camera is here! Woot!
I now have an Olympus Stylus camera. 8 MP! woot!
My loving TM traded a hot stone massage for it.
It was her idea! Man, she is awesome!:thumbsup:

Anyhow, here is a track update!

With the 1/2" ply secured solidly to the 2x4 steel framing, I set about
painting the track surface with Behr Premium Plus interior semi-gloss.
This paint wears like iron and has the primer mixed right in.
One coat of paint covered well enough so I thought a second coat
wouldn't hurt. I left it sit 3 days between coats. I shouldn't have to 
repave it...ever.

With the paint dry, I slid two sheets of 1/2 inch pink foam insulation
under the track sections and traced/cut the foam to allow some flush
fit of the non-elevated areas. This will provide a good adhesion base
for the rest of the foam landscaping that will follow.Though good
enough for now, some minor trimming/filling/fitting is still necessary.

I pre-drilled and countersunk holes in the track and fastened the three
track joints together with one inch deck screws, taking care that
the screw heads were lower than the road surface for ease of
filling with Elmers wood putty.

I used 2x6 dimensional lumber for track supports and they are each
sitting in their own little puddle of Liquid Nails lumber adhesive.
When they are dry in a day or two, I will get to screwing the track 
down to the supports. I hope to have it railed by the end of the week!:thumbsup:


























Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm really diggin this layout!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me too!! This one is going to seriously kick butt!! I just know it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Clean as a whistle Joe...*

... coming along nicely. Jumping ahead several steps... and if you are so inclined to plant any greenery... Large HO trees and even larger scale trees can be cut apart to make MANY smaller trees. Makes your slot dollars go further and perfect for center island areas where your track splits into single lanes. They're also better suited in areas where full trees might block your line of sight.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok... 1st things first. Please replace that flowered window dressing. At the very least a checkered flag? :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow that looks like fun fun fun!!!!

Nice design :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Priorities Dan... Priorities. Get the track up and running, start working the scenery, and then worry about the curtains!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

love the lay out best of luck with it!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Update 3*

Hello, friends!

Your continued support during the build
of HippyTreeHugger Track has been fantastic!
The hints, tips and ideas have been wonderful.

While it is true that 1:1 life has done it's dernest
to get in the way of my HO life, I have over come
the barrage of seemingly unending 1:1 vehicle repairs
and have finally arrived at a 4 lane running track!

Ok, so with the Liquid Nails dry, I drilled and countersunk
the screw holes over each track support and back-filled
with Elmers wood putty. When dry, I sanded it smooth
and touched up the paint. Next came the errant lane repair
where a router guide pin slipped up inside the base letting
my router wander away from the desired path. When the
guide slots were finished, I set about railing this monster.


















Over the course of a week I did get the job done, even
though I was working with a smashed thumb.
16 gauge round steel wire is my rail of choice.
It is easy to work with and a 340' roll is about 4.50.


















Using a 3 lb rubber roofing roller, I pressed the wire into
the slots as I reeled wire from the spool, taking care that the wire 
lay down as smooth as possible in front of the roller. Start and finish
were the same, a 1/16" hole was drilled through the track and a 3"
pigtail was dropped through the track and wire-nutted to the power.
My bonus son, Aiden was a big help in guiding the wire for me!:thumbsup:











CLICK IT!
  
Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

awesome. cool video!
thanx for sharing. I'll be right over!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ummmm, that ramp truck looks awfully familiar. But something is amiss. That blinkie LED on the roof didn't appear to be blinking!! When you send me that spare brass stock, please send the ramp truck back. There must be a wire loose!! 

Track is looking great Joe!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Man, I wanna camp out in your back yard with piggy!! :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, Who all is in for Slotters Camp at JoeZ's house? Track is looking awesome.


thanks for the cool video.


Rob


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here is another video for my vertigo challenged friends. :thumbsup:


   

Thanks for looking, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That track is looking sweet.


Thanks for another video.


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Triumphant moments Joez!

Nice to have you back in the fold and on top of your game. Much agog at your progress!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Let the permanent record reflect once and for all....*

.... it most assuredly is *not* cardboard. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehehe!! For a second there it looked like the 70's version of Bob Seger was at Joez's house playing slot cars! :lol: I caught the blinkie working on video #2!  I can't wait to see "Carhenge" set up with the other scenery!! What a wild track!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That is awesome! :thumbsup:

Is there just the main power jumper or are there other taps?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez,

You da man...MAN!

Look at you build and race now...Super Videos!!

Maybe pressed cardboard?...naw your track is first class all the way DUDE!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Ding Dong Ding Dong (open the door)Ding Dong Ding Dong...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you again for all the support, friends!

This has been a challenging and fun project, made
even more fun by getting share it with all of you.:thumbsup:

ShadowRacer, there are no power taps around the
track as there is no need of them. Being of continuous
rail, there is no added resistance of rail to rail contact
at joints. The rails start and end in the middle of the
back straight. I could have soldered the ends and may yet
do that some time, but for now, the 3" pigtails are twisted
together, clipped even and simply wire-nutted to the 
power supply feed. It worked on the last track for five
years until I dismantled it!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice video Joez, thanks again! Great looking track! SO when is this great camp out gonna happen anyways??  pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

yea, we could call it the First Annual JoeZ race/swap meet.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob...got tent...zilla :hat::hat:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

partspig said:


> Nice video Joez, thanks again! Great looking track! SO when is this great camp out gonna happen anyways??  pig


Heh! ok, well, since I was thinking that you were making a joke
about this, Dennis, I had not really given it much thought.
Seems to me that a few are interested. It would be really cool
to host a weekend slot-swap & camp!
If we knew who would come and when they were available, we could
nail down a date. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bob, 

This is only a 5 hour drive from your House! If we leave at 6 on a Saturday AM we would be racing by Noon. Hmmm


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*nice job zzzzzz*

i just clicked the video and had a great ride! looks like you have a good size area to stretch out and let,em roll.but most of all this gets the gears turning and thinkin bout the camera cart! that looks like a cool way to shoot a trak lap! there is lots of hours you put into the the build and now its paying out in hours of fun.nice job you joe!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! dude.


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Joe, 

I and my two boys enjoyed your vid ! :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing it.

Greetings from Holland :wave:
Marco


----------

